# Dinner For One



## Lon (Oct 16, 2015)

Grilled Halibut/baby lettuce with tomatoes/ garlic bread/ Mondavi Chardonnay. Served up at Café Alonzo


----------



## Shirley (Oct 16, 2015)

Looks delicious.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2015)

Yes it does!


----------



## Falcon (Oct 16, 2015)

Looks good.  What IS it Lon ?


----------



## Shirley (Oct 16, 2015)

Who cares? He has Mondavi Chardonnay.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2015)

Looks like a dinner I would have deeelicious ..and because my o/h works long hours I usually eat on my own (he's still not home yet and it's past 9pm and I had dinner 2 hours ago)...however I wouldn't have the alcohol..but o/h definitely would and does, at every meal!


----------

